# ISO Substitute for Kung Pao Sauce



## callie (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a recipe for Edamame in Kung Pao Sauce.  But I can't find prepared kung pao sauce.  Is there something else I can substitute?  
Thanks


----------



## Constance (Dec 17, 2005)

Here are the ingredients for the sauce, if you want to make your own.

Kung Pao Sauce

    * 4 tablespoons soy sauce
    * 2 tablespoons dry sherry
    * 2 tablespoons rice vinegar
    * 2 tablespoons sugar
    * 2 teaspoons sesame oil
    * 3 tablespoons Hoisin sauce
    * 3 tablespoons oyster sauce
    * 1/2 cup dry roasted, unsalted peanuts


 Preparation: Trim ends off green onions and cut light green and white part into 1" sections. Mix all other sauce ingredients in 2-quart saucepan. Heat sauce to simmer. Add green onions & peanuts about a minute before serving.

Are edamame fava beans? Soy beans? There's nothing like that out here in the sticks, but they sound interesting.


----------



## callie (Dec 17, 2005)

Thank you so much, Constance!  Duh...I didn't think about making my own!  Yes, edamame are green soy beans.  I live in the sticks, too, but when I go to market 55 miles away, I find these in the frozen food section.  Thanks again for your help.  Guess I'll just make my own.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 18, 2005)

Edamame is fantastic with just some lemon juice and salt, too.  Tastes very fresh and green that way.  I

But you can sauce it with anything you make up and think tastes good. 

I always grab a lot of them at the salad bar and think they taste very nice with a little Italian dressing.


----------



## Constance (Dec 18, 2005)

Glad to help. Next time I up the road to the doctor, I will look in the big Kroger store there. They sound good.


----------

